

Microsoft, Nissan, Clear all use GoDaddy. Let's ask them to stop. - markchristian

According to GoDaddy's SSL page, lots of big-name companies use them — Microsoft, Nissan, Clear, Escrow.com, uh, TV Guide:<p>http://idisk.me.com/shinyplasticbag/Public/Pictures/Skitch/SSL_Certificates_-_Secure_Your_Data___Transactions-20111223-121636.png<p>Why don't we put some pressure on them to drop GoDaddy, too?
======
steventruong
I think you fail to understand something here. The objective is NOT to get
people to drop GoDaddy. The objective is to get people and companies to
understand how SOPA can be harmful and hope that they oppose it. Dropping
GoDaddy had more to do with people's personal beliefs in not using the service
for primarily two reasons (albeit they are not the only reasons):

1\. Disagreements with the stance in which GoDaddy represents (SOPA, killing
elephants, etc...)

2\. The poor service many have echoed

The hope was that GoDaddy would recognize why the public (mainly their
customers) believe what they believe in hopes that it would prove a point and
influence change.

Now that GoDaddy have publicized their opposition of SOPA due to the outcry of
the public, continuing to try and damage their business and get customers to
leave is nothing more than mob mentality for all the wrong reasons and losing
sight of the main objective of the original goal.

------
solipsist
Because Microsoft supports SOPA

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/11/17/which-tech-
companie...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/11/17/which-tech-companies-
back-sopa-microsoft-apple-and-27-others/)

------
mooism2
Because GoDaddy don't support SOPA any more? Or did I miss something during
the last hour?

~~~
DaNmarner
Too little, too late.

